# Couper l'accès internet d'une application



## Anonyme (8 Février 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Est-il possible de couper l'accès d'une application à internet avec Terminal ? Si oui, comment ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## ntx (8 Février 2012)

On ne peut pas bloquer l'accès à Internet à une application, mais uniquement l'utilisation de certains ports, en entrée ou en sortie. Il faut que tu connaisses les ports utilisés par cette application et ensuite paramétrer le pare-feu de Mac OSX pour bloquer ces ports.

Pour l'utilisation du pare-feu par le terminal, cela dépend de ta version de Mac OSX.

Depuis Mac OSX 10.5, l'interface graphique du pare-feu des préférences systèmes sait faire la conversion Application-Port. A toi de voir si cette interface te suffit pour ce que tu veux faire.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2012)

Ca tombe bien alors parce que je suis sur Lion, où trouves-tu le pare-feu dans les Préférences Système ?


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Février 2012)

getthisordie a dit:


> Ca tombe bien alors parce que je suis sur Lion, où trouves-tu le pare-feu dans les Préférences Système ?



En cherchant bien je pense que ce doit être en cliquant sur l&#8217;icône "Sécurité et confidentialité"


----------



## Invité (9 Février 2012)

Payant mais oh combien utile LittleSnitch fais ça très bien


----------



## Polo35230 (9 Février 2012)

Comme l'a judicieusement (si, si...) fait remarquer ntx, le firewall du Mac (ou des firewall du marché) est la bonne solution s'il n' y a qu'une seule machine sur le réseau local (c'est son cas...)
S'cuse ntx, je te charrie, mais c'est amical.  Pas pu m'en empêcher..
Maintenant, s'il y a plusieurs machines (sans que le Mac soit en partage internet), il vaut mieux utiliser le firewall du routeur si celui-ci en dispose. 
Il fera la police pour tous les flux entre internet et le réseau local.

Pour en revenir à la question initiale, si on est masochiste, contrôler les flux applicatifs ou web est possible sur le mac via le Terminal.
Pour bloquer l'accès à un site web, il suffit de rajouter une ligne dans le fichier hosts pour le renvoyer vers la boucle locale.
Pour interdire la connexion à une application distante , il faudra passer par la commande ipfw pour bloquer les ports d'accès à cette appli. Mais bon, la commande ipfw, elle est pas piquée des vers...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)

Bien vu Pepey66, c'est effectivement là  J'ai ajouté toutes les applications de la suite et ait coché 'bloquer les connexions', je vais voir ce que ça donne ! J'ai Snitch sur mon iMac mais je suis pas fan, il me dérange tout le temps et me lance un pop-up à chaque fois pour voir ce que je veux faire... Et sinon, non, je n'en ai besoin que pour mon MacBook Pro ! Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h52 ----------

ai coché *


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2012)

Ca n'a pas fonctionné :/ C'est pas grave, je vais utiliser Little Snitch !


----------

